# 더 간장  드  에스테 파이스 없습니다



## blonduck

Hello.
Could someone help me by translating the below image?
Thank you so much


----------



## K.henry

Hi, blonduck.
It is strange. I don't under stand sentence in the image. sorry.
do you have any hint??


----------



## blonduck

IT is for a game, its called invisible friend, and they leave you notes and you have to guess who that person is, I do not know of anyone in my group that speaks korean so i have no clue who that person is, that is why i was looking for help on knowing what that note says.

thank you for taking the time to look into it


----------



## idialegre

I'm guessing it was written by a non-native speaker, and he /she was trying to say that there are no more soybean pies left, or something like that. Does that make any sense to you???


----------



## cherine

Hi,

I'm not sure about this, but it may be mixed Korean and Spanish written in Hangeul, because I think that 
에스테 파이스 is "este país", which is Spanish for "this country". Unless I read 파이스 wrong.


----------



## K.henry

cherine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure about this, but it may be mixed Korean and Spanish written in Hangeul, because I think that
> 에스테 파이스 is "este país", which is Spanish for "this country". Unless I read 파이스 wrong.



Thank you!,
I don't know Spanish, so I'm not sure about this.
"더 간장 드 에스터 파이스 없습니다."  ---->"더 간장(the 간장)", "de(??)", "에스터퐈이스(this country)", "없습니다(there isn't)"

"There isn't the soy sauce in this country"

It's my opinion.


----------



## cherine

Thank _you_! I think our answers complete each other.  
드 could be the Spanish "de" (of).

Now I really believe this is a mixture of Spanish and Korean. Oh and also English (더 the)


----------



## K.henry

thanks, ma salama.


----------

